

Some Thoughts On What The Obama Election Meant To Me - babul
http://www.whatisleft.org/lookie_here/2009/02/over-the-last-few-months-i-have-felt-a-strong-urge-and-almost-responsibility-to-share-with-my-friends-why-the-obama-campai.html#more

======
bdfh42
Can anyone explain to me what relevance this post has to HN?

~~~
jackdied
HN carries "Come to Jesus" links all the time.

Oh wait, it doesn't? In that case this link is off topic, and very creepy.

